# Lets see your Suuntos...



## Jeff_C

Maybe we could have a thread that shows off our collections...

Here are mine...


----------



## withthesword

not mine, but very cool nonetheless. black series observer st next to my mil lander:


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## midshipman01

My one and only. Attracts a crowd wherever she goes.


----------



## cb400bill

My X3hr. Usually it is mounted on my bicycle.


----------



## Mystro

The Suunto "Black Collection"


----------



## mikian

My only one, at least at the moment...


----------



## T-88

SS positive display Observer on black/grey elastomer strap.


----------



## Wesley #27

here are my babies

not such good pics as jeff but they are getting better


----------



## Maffy

...my x-lander...now on my wrist ;-)...


----------



## Deacon

mikian said:


> My only one, at least at the moment...


Wow, that looks much nicer than the pic on the Suunto site.
I didn't even give it a second glance there. Kept drooling over the Black/Orange model.
Is the case all metal?


----------



## Jeff_C

That does look... ummmm... uh... sexy!


----------



## Deacon

Wait a minute!
Now I know what's bugging me about that gold tone Core.
I think I'm mistaking that for the Aluminum with the brown strap.

How is that case gold tone?

Forgive me, I'm a Suunto newbie.


----------



## Jeff_C

Lighting?


----------



## mikian

Jeff_C said:


> Lighting?


Yeah that's it. That's just a regular brown/alu model, and just took a quick photo indoors, without playing enough with lighting and post-prosessing, sorry...


----------



## Jeff_C

No reason to apologize I like that picture a lot!


----------



## clonetrooper

Hi Mates

After I found the USB cable for my camera I can finally show my collection

cheers...

BTW...the newly purchased Core SS and R/B are not on the pics....


----------



## Jeff_C

Very nice!!!


----------



## anto1980

clonetrooper said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> After I found the USB cable for my camera I can finally show my collection
> 
> cheers...
> 
> BTW...the newly purchased Core SS and R/B are not on the pics....


Where you purchased the Vector KTM edition???


----------



## archer6

As some of you may remember, I'm right in the middle of moving, and I forgot to grab my camera before the movers packed it away (it's in one of a ton of boxes). So please forgive this horribly fuzzy shot of my new cores. I took it with my cell phone camera so at least I could provide proof of ownership...ha..ha..ha...I will post pictures of my "complete Suunto group" when I get them unpacked, as I have an X-Lander and my trusty seven year old Vector to bring my total to a modest four.


----------



## withthesword

[updated]


----------



## archer6

withthesword said:


> [updated]


Nice quartet of Suunto's. This is very valuable picture for those who want to compare size, as you have done such a nice job of lining them up.

Cheers...:-!


----------



## withthesword

i learn only from the best



Jeff_C said:


>


----------



## Marco

Here are my Obsie St and my Core SR...:-!


----------



## simonlee007

Marco said:


> Here are my Obsie St and my Core SR...:-!


Hello Marco, love ur watches!!
Esp the Core SR, may I know what strap is that? Is that a Suunto brown leather band?  It looks sooooo awesome!!

Simon


----------



## yester5

Not too many, but I love 'em. The Black/black Vector is my favorite!


----------



## Marco

simonlee007 said:


> Hello Marco, love ur watches!!
> Esp the Core SR, may I know what strap is that? Is that a Suunto brown leather band?  It looks sooooo awesome!!
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon...:thanks

My SR Core is a Steel Rubber, with the original black elastomer strap...I love it...


----------



## cb400bill

I figured I'd better add my Elementum Terra to this thread.


----------



## jimmy1




----------



## G-shock1968

Heres mine!


----------



## Guest

My Suunto Core Light Green!:-!


----------



## Bierkameel

Core Extreme limited edition b-)


----------



## withthesword

what's that hash mark on the lcd at around 6 o'clock? i can also see faint ones at around 5 o'clock and 11 o'clock. i know it's not the seconds marker, cos that's at 9 o'clock.

just curious, cos i've never seen my core do that.


----------



## Bierkameel

Yeah i know, it sucks and it's not supposed to be like this.
I'm sending the watch back to the dealer because if i pay this amount for a watch i want it to be perfect.

Let's hope it's not an common problem for the limited editions.


----------



## Guest

withthesword said:


> what's that hash mark on the lcd at around 6 o'clock? i can also see faint ones at around 5 o'clock and 11 o'clock. i know it's not the seconds marker, cos that's at 9 o'clock.
> 
> just curious, cos i've never seen my core do that.


True! I noticed that too. You might want it to be sent back soon as possible. Anyway FREE bump for a fantastic Core!!:-!


----------



## Queen6

My #728 serial Core, one of the first I suspect... 








And the new WS4, a touch of beauty & the beast :-d

Q-6


----------



## withthesword

the ws4 looks great, but i don't know if it could ever by a daily driver. very nice though


----------



## fuz74

I am relatively new to the World of Suunto and only have one.


----------



## clonetrooper

I found it on ebay...for less than 100€ 
couldn't resist..

cheers...


----------



## archer6

fuz74 said:


> I am relatively new to the World of Suunto and only have one.


Greetings and Welcome to the Forum. 
I remember starting with "just one" and that was over seven years ago. I still have that one, it's a Vector, in amazing condition after all of the terrific service it has provided me. The only maintenance it's ever required is 5 minutes of my time to install a fresh battery each year. And that's only because I prefer to start the new year out with one. To this day, of the five Suunto's I have, it remains one of my favorites. 
.
Enjoy your Suunto & welcome to the family
.
Cheers...
posted via BlackBerry Bold


----------



## slivver71

my 1st one, a vector x-black...i'm afraid it may not be my last though ;-)!


----------



## slivver71

yester5 said:


> Not too many, but I love 'em. The Black/black Vector is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello,
> where did you get the strap adaptor? is it the one from suuntowatches.com, http://www.suuntowatches.com/Suunto-Fabric-Strap-w-Velcro.pro?source=shopzilla&kw=100622BLACK0000&zmam=6024774&zmas=3&zmac=129&zmap=100622BLACK0000.
> i just bought one of these and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival for my vector x-black. but, yours looks different :think:...in fact i like yours better :-!!


----------



## mikedeployed

Here are my two suuntos. Trusty Dusty (Advizor) on the right... and the newb (Core all balck) on the left.... I need better pictures!


----------



## fuz74

archer6 said:


> Greetings and Welcome to the Forum.
> I remember starting with "just one" and that was over seven years ago. I still have that one, it's a Vector, in amazing condition after all of the terrific service it has provided me. The only maintenance it's ever required is 5 minutes of my time to install a fresh battery each year. And that's only because I prefer to start the new year out with one. To this day, of the five Suunto's I have, it remains one of my favorites.
> .
> Enjoy your Suunto & welcome to the family
> .
> Cheers...
> posted via BlackBerry Bold


Thanks for the welcome. I figured that just having one sounds possible...in reality it probably isn't.


----------



## Kriz

*X6hrm*


----------



## nkarnis

*Re: X6hrm*

Hi guys I'm a new owner and here some photos of my Black yellow....cheers!!


----------



## Willith

Positive:










Negative:










I still need to get a picture of the Vector. :think:


----------



## Marco

Here is my Core Sr...a steel Core with steel bracelet and black elastomer strap...


----------



## Marco




----------



## iacyclist

Iowa Hawkeyes getting ready to drive 98 yards for a touchdown.


----------



## primus

My Suunto:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2090274#post2090274


----------



## simonlee007

*My Core Alu Alu*






More pics:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286981

Simon


----------



## JWS3

Here's mine, the All-Black Core.

http://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/JWS3745/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Steven Seagal

Here's my light green in the dark:


----------



## zippofan

How did I miss this thread!

Khaki Vector:










O/B Core with Light Black strap and PVD Pre-V buckle:










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Cyber-Shock

;-) Vector and Oregon:
































































___________________________:-!


----------



## Koenigsegg

I'm new here, this is my first Suunto, Core Regular Black.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest

Well, it seems like it's been a looong time since I first hoped Suunto, would release a model like this. 
Finally got one, my First Suunto: a Positive Alu on a Toshi Matt leather strap.



















Also got my wife a Lumi Sportif, now on a Black Florette strap.


----------



## primus

Ma new Suunto (D4) https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2266276&highlight=suunto#post2266276


----------



## trn




----------



## taffetawhitegsr

Just got this.. paid $150 off ebay for my first suunto!


----------



## Kalle

Wow, I didn't realize that Suunto have own forum here. Great! I currently own only on Suunto, the black T3 model. I guess I should by at least one more, since I'm from Finland and could give an economical support to my home country... Maybe this has been mentioned here before, but Finlands foreign minister Alexander Stubb is a big fan of Suunto also. I have seen many times a Suunto in he's wrist during EU-conferences etc.


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh thats VERY cool.

I try to support your country whenever my accounts allow me to!!!

I would Honestly LOVE to visit one day! (On the list)!

Post often, and WELCOME!


----------



## Kalle

Jeff_C said:


> I would Honestly LOVE to visit one day! (On the list)!


Welcome to visit in Finland, this is a very friendly country but unfortunately weather is quite terrible at the moment, cold, wet and dark... But I guess your Suunto's will manage? :-d

Btw. Suunto's head office is less than 10 kilometer (6 miles) away from the place where I work, it is in the town called "Vantaa".

Anyway, nice forum, and lots of good looking watches/computers in this topic! :-!


----------



## ToddG

Me & mine, B/O Core on orange-stitch leather with PVD buckle (not that you can tell), a week ago teaching a class in NC:










_(my understanding is that a pic with guns is OK as long as it's an "in use" pic as opposed to a "as a prop" pic ... if I'm wrong, please delete)_


----------



## optimusrms

my vector and altimax.


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice!!! Love that brown Vector!


----------



## optimusrms

Jeff_C said:


> Nice!!! Love that brown Vector!


thanks!!!


----------



## jumpinjack

optimusrms said:


> my vector and altimax.


Welcome to the forum ............a fellow Texan! Nice watches!:-!


----------



## Hologram

vector and core...currently i think i like the vector more. but i want the core negative face though. i think thats the big thing thats getting me.


----------



## Tweekster

D3, Ancient Altimax, X10 and Core. With my Seamaster 'Bond' thrown in for good measure.;-)


----------



## brisk

My first Suunto, very pleased and enjoying all the functions already!


----------



## George Roubicek

Here you go.:-!


----------



## iirosi

:-!


----------



## timob

Kalle said:


> .. Finlands foreign minister Alexander Stubb is a big fan of Suunto also. I have seen many times a Suunto in he's wrist during EU-conferences etc.


Yeah, i have also noticed him wearing the Suunto Core... Even in high-profile foreign meetings  I have to say Suit+Suunto looks stylish!










More pics: 
http://img.mtv3.fi/mn_kuvat/mtv3/uutiset/ulkomaat/ajankohtaista/2008/604106.jpg

http://www.nato.int/multi/2008/080819c-mfa-osce-press/photos/images/080819c-002.jpg

Thinking of buying one myself now!


----------



## Jeff_C

VERY cool pics!


----------



## Chrissej




----------



## George Roubicek

Here is Suunto#4 in my collection. X-Lander LE


----------



## Cyber-Shock

optimusrms said:


> my vector and altimax.


*Amazing Vector have you.*

*Have you more pics of your Vector Khaki?? *

*All the best*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Cyber-Shock

;-) Vector Champagne today.




























_____________|>


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## BruceS

Finally made a new pic of my old Observer with its new strap










Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## pancake

My Steel Core and still enjoying it.


----------



## Kronos

I usually hang out in the G-Shock forum, but I'm wearing one of my Vectors today, so I thought I'd stop by and say hi:



















Here are my other Vectors:



















And my Aluminum Brown Core:










I have an Observer as well, but don't seem to have photographed it.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome! Those first two are OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## trn

Heres 2 choice photos from this winters Ski season:

Hidden Peak, Snowbird, UT listed at 11,000 with my wrist about 4' off the ground. Calibrated the watch the day before at the base of Alta; shocked that it was dead on the next day, a bit of luck but still nice!









Jackson Hole, WY. 50,236' vertical feet skied in a day.


----------



## HeldUp

mikian said:


> My only one, at least at the moment...


That's sweet! Puts my All Black to shame...


----------



## ski78

My first Suunto, Alu Black

Pictured on the Glacier at Les 2 Alps.










Now the next thing is to find a decent strap for it.


----------



## Nono01

here is mine Regular Black


----------



## Jeff_C

No pics...  Welcome!


----------



## andre.debem

Ok.. I have not introduced myself yet, but here I am. I am from Brazil and a watch lover with a wife, what means hours and hours trying to convince someone of the opposite sex (and pregnant) that a watch is different from another and it is not something used just to check the hours !

Ok, here is my only Suunto until now.. Waiting for a T3C.. On the way...










:-!


----------



## ski78

ski78 said:


> My first Suunto, Alu Black
> 
> Pictured on the Glacier at Les 2 Alps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the next thing is to find a decent strap for it.


Oops, anyone point me in the direction of the photo posting help page? Or can I not link to tinypic here?

Many thanks

Found it, small re-size sorted the problem


----------



## Jeff_C

There it is!


----------



## HeldUp

Here's my baby with the new leather band. I never knew it could be so complicated to put a new band on a watch. First - buy $250 watch with plastic band that pinches arm hairs. Then, buy the $50 nuclear orange band that can be seen from space so you can have the matching black lugs. Finally, find a comfortable 24mm band for $19.95 from your local watch/jewelry store that goes nicely with your $250 watch. LOL!


----------



## RazorV

HeldUp said:


> ...I never knew it could be so complicated to put a new band on a watch. First - buy $250 watch with plastic band ... Then, buy the $50 nuclear orange band that can be seen from space so you can have the matching black lugs. Finally, find a comfortable 24mm band for $19.95 ... that goes nicely with your $250 watch. LOL!


Yea No kidding. Exactly what I did but I ended up buying the Hirsch Extreme Band for $85 to go nicely with my $250 Core after I bought my NUCLEAR Orange Band for the Lugs. Total price of core - $380 - It's crazy!


----------



## Nayners!

RazorV said:


> Yea No kidding. Exactly what I did but I ended up buying the Hirsch Extreme Band for $85 to go nicely with my $250 Core after I bought my NUCLEAR Orange Band for the Lugs. Total price of core - $380 - It's crazy!


I just called Suunto Utah, and they gave me a slightly used set of black lugs and orange band. Price $0. Call Sunnto, you might be surprised, they have all kinds of junk laying around. At least that was what I was told.

Now I just need to find a solid band!


----------



## redfrogs

working working


----------



## Steven Seagal

Got my Extreme Black LE today. It's sooooo cool! Looks better in real life than on all the pictures I've seen so far. The black one is getting pretty hard to find, but it's worth it.


----------



## Norwegian

Winter, at 350m and 1200m Suunto Vector HR, and screen protector


----------



## doublecheese

MY Metron and Core Orange/Black

Wow , I didn't know I had some much hair on my arms


----------



## Thunderbear

Is that a new B/O? The screen looks like an All Black, maybe it's just the camera angle. Doesn't seem to have the brown/orange tint mine does.


----------



## msa6712

Core Light Black and Vector...


----------



## doublecheese

Thunderbear said:


> Is that a new B/O? The screen looks like an All Black, maybe it's just the camera angle. Doesn't seem to have the brown/orange tint mine does.


Yeap, This is the new one, it's grey tint, actually the whole screen is Black and where are numbers these are just blank thus making is grey tint.

Here are some examples :


















*AND WITH BACK LIGHT ON :*


----------



## kenny4

Norwegian said:


> Winter, at 350m and 1200m Suunto Vector HR, and screen protector


Hi Norwegian,may i ask where to purchase the screen protector?do they have it for the Core model as well?

Many thanks


----------



## tilnaneer

Here is mine b-)...


----------



## Marco

the latest one in my collection...a "rare" Core Alu Brown...:-!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

